# Fitness tracker



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Howdi

Anyone got one? Looking at the Garmin, Fitbit Flex etc. nothing more than £100. Are they just a gimmick or are they any help. I'm hoping to loose some weight & get fitter.

Cheers


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Hmm guess no one on here has one.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If you've got a smartphone there's plenty of apps that could help if you're looking for general tracking. 

I guess the fitbit does heart rate etc


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

I use a garmin 405 forerunner when running and playong footie with mates. Great devices if you ask me, use the web tool and they are even better.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I have the Nike fuelband and looking to replace with garmin vivofit 
They work for most, I just needed motivating to do more. 

To achieve the points goal I've walked around the block for the extra needed


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I have a forerunner with HRM so wouldn't really consider one of these. But if it helps people to get a bit more active then it's worth a shot.


----------



## Hughie (Aug 11, 2009)

I've got a Garmin 305 running watch. It records your route, run time, heartrates if u want and u can then upload your data to GarminConnect website. 

I've recently lost data from my PC where I kept my running spreadsheet so Garmin Connect means it's stored safely forever.

There are newer ones but the gist is the same. 

I think phones are a pain. Yes they can do lots of things but really how do you carry it, even on an armband they jump about and can drive u nuts. 

Hughie


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

stuartr said:


> I have the Nike fuelband and looking to replace with garmin vivofit
> They work for most, I just needed motivating to do more.
> 
> To achieve the points goal I've walked around the block for the extra needed


That's the same as me, need a bit of a push. Why are you thinking of replacing the Nike with the Vivofit?


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

shaunwistow said:


> That's the same as me, need a bit of a push. Why are you thinking of replacing the Nike with the Vivofit?


Was a bit miffed when I heard that Nike were stopping and getting out of the game so researching reviews I think the Vivifit is the best. Don't need to attach a HRM


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

stuartr said:


> Was a bit miffed when I heard that Nike were stopping and getting out of the game so researching reviews I think the Vivifit is the best. Don't need to attach a HRM


I thought you needed a separate HRM?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I looked I to them all a while back. To be honest most of them are glorified pedometers. 

I ended up with a cheaper version just because my health insurance premium can be lower if I use it. I got a fitbug for around £35. Once the novelty has worn off it is just a pedometer. 

Paid buy something. That monitors heart rate more next time as it would help me when I exercise to find out how quick it goes up and down and what sort of rate I'm working out at etc. 

Jawbones look great but have reliability issues but again, a bit of a pedometer.


----------



## simonharris (Jul 16, 2014)

I use a fitbit flex, and tbh it is pretty good. not quite as funky as the fuelband but has better features.


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a fitbit flex too but I can't wear it at work because the moving around I do sends it false signals. One time I wore it it was saying I'd walked 31 miles in an 8 hour shift, now I know I walk a lot at work but not that much! 

JK


----------

